# Side-scan sonar pics: set #3 (runovers)



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

These are some side-scan pics of structures that I ran over last time I was out.

Whack 'um

http://www.sea-space.com

































View attachment 18474


----------



## kalvinc (Aug 30, 2010)

What the heck is it?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

kalvinc said:


> What the heck is it?


Sorry, I have not had a chance to dive these objects yet, so I can only guess.

Image #1: I think this is likely the hull of a ship.

Image #2: No idea

Image #3: No idea

Image #4: A large solid rectangular object. It looks a bit like a bus standing on end to me. I'm sure it is something else though.

Image #5: I suspect the object above is another hull. Not sure that the object below is.

Image #6: The object on the upper-right may be a chicken crate. The object on the lower-left could be a crate or a vehicle frame.

Image #7: The wave action distorted this image quite a bit. I'm writing some software that should remove this type of noise. My guess is that this is a debris pile of some sort.


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

Are these in the bay or out side of the pass


----------



## jugislandrelic (Oct 9, 2007)

You are going to make some people real nervous posting pictures of their secret spots.LOL Have you run over any of the numbers I gave you? Just curious if they showed anything?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

inshorecatch said:


> Are these in the bay or out side of the pass


These pics are of spots I ran over in the Gulf. They were all in about 80' of water.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

jugislandrelic said:


> You are going to make some people real nervous posting pictures of their secret spots.LOL


Yeah, that's how I roll. (just kidding) Since I haven't been fishing is years, there is little to fear from me. Diving and playing with my gadgets are my main hobbies. You'll notice that I didn't post any GPS coordinates.



jugislandrelic said:


> Have you run over any of the numbers I gave you? Just curious if they showed anything?


Sorry Butch, I have not had a chance to get out that far yet. The seas have been rough lately. The pics above were taken pretty close to the Pensacola Pass. If the weather holds, I hope to hit a few of your closer spots this weekend. If not this weekend, then sometime soon. I'll send you the pics via email.

I have almost all of the bits and pieces that I need to tow the fish much deeper. This should yield higher resolution images of deeper structures. Although the higher resolution is not needed to locate pyramids and chicken coops, my wreck pics should turn out clearer.

I starting writing some software last weekend to improve the images by automatically removing the noise produced by the boat's vertical travel due to waves. Writing image processing sofware is just another one of my many geeky hobbies. :yes:


----------



## jugislandrelic (Oct 9, 2007)

The pics are great!!! Thanks for showing them.


----------



## presnells (Dec 19, 2010)

That is awesome!!!


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

little rough this morning but heres the epa dock


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Keep em coming, Ride along the beach several hundred yards off the beach on fort pickens side from east of the coast guard station to the pier. If you start east of the coast guard station you will be n 30' of water or so then as you head west it will drop off to 50-60'. Lets see what you find over there. I got a real good feeling there are some shopping carts, washer, dryer, pipes, ect..


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks! 

I'll check it out and let you know what I find.


----------

